# Stuck On Feeders. Suggestions?



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

So I just got my first RBP's last Friday, and the guy I got them from was feeding them only live feeder goldfish. How would I go about weening them off of the feeders and onto a healthier diet. As much as I enjoy watching the chase and successful catch, I would like more options. I tried Hikari Gold pellets and they won't touch them, although I haven't tried any frozen foods yet. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Reds are easy to switch over. Just stop with the live feedings and start with small pieces of raw shrimp, tilapia etc. Just make sure its white fish meat. Give them a bit of time with the pellets, they will come around


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

older fish can be a pita to get on pellets, but getting reds on frozen fish should be easy. I would just try it as they may eat it before it hits the ground first try. If not just dont feed for a couple days and try again if still a no go wait a couple more days. What size are they? Same method for pellets, but you may have to try harder. I would start with the frozen fillets as it should be farily straight forward.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

They are Juvies, about an inch and a half. I'll try with some tilapia tonight!! Thanks again!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> They are Juvies, about an inch and a half. I'll try with some tilapia tonight!! Thanks again!


 at that size it should be really easy and they will probably take it first try or too. Id try pellets soon too as its easier when they are smaller. I thought you were talking about some sub adult 6" reds which would be more difficult though still not overly hard. The younger they are the easier it is to get them on new food which is why its suggested to feed pellets to them when they are still small.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

cool. I already tried the pellets, but one question....does it matter whether they are sinking are floating pellets? The pellets I tried were Hikari Gold floating pellets. They didn't even seem to notice them floating at the top of the water. I'll try some Tilapia tonight.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

PiranhaMike661 said:


> cool. I already tried the pellets, but one question....does it matter whether they are sinking are floating pellets? The pellets I tried were Hikari Gold floating pellets. They didn't even seem to notice them floating at the top of the water. I'll try some Tilapia tonight.


 Generally people will say sinking as they will see them like you were saying. My p's don't notice anything on the top of the water, but will eat most food as it sinks. Don't overfeed pellets and only add what you know they will eat as they are messy if uneaten. If you cant get them on pellets when they are older you can stuff some in shrimp or fish when you feed. You could also use vita chem or another vitamen supplement to make sure they get everything they need nutritionally


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome, this is the first I've heard of VitaChem. I'll pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I feed my lil ones floating pellets, the big ones for their parents.I just break them into bite size for them n they'll sink, n rbp won't be able to resist it falling in from of them. Trout worms(small nightcrawlers) frozen beefheart, krill, n bloodworms. They get another inch or so fillets, shrimp, krill, beefheart, nightcrawlers, pellets, ect more variety the better.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

if you have a hob i would put the pellets in while its on so it moves the pellets around and it does push them under water my ps go crazy over this and eat them up.good luck


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright, so they eat the tilapia without any hesitation but still wont touch the pellets, I'll just keep trying. I'll also try some shrimp this weekend and maybe I'll try something else....not sure what. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Never could get mine on the pellets. Tilapia and other white meat fish work well. So do bloodworms and beefheart. Mine loved raw shrimp too. You can actually cut open the shrimp and put a pellet or two in there to get them to take. But most frozen foods or meat they will eat pretty well. Just make sure to clean up after them!


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

As far as the shrimp goes, I've seen just about every member saying to use the shell on shrimp. Anybody know the reason for that? Also, as of right now I am feeding them twice a day, pretty much all they will eat for a few minutes, and clean up the leftovers once they're done....does that sound right for juvie RBPs???


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah while they are young feeding 2x a day is ideal. Most of my fish I have had though have just been fed once every day or sometimes once every other day, but when they are small its good to keep them fed like that.


----------

